# First time it hasn’t been too dark to shoot .



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

Forgive my horrible aim .. still new






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

For 30 yards that’s very impressive. Well done!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Great shooting!!!!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shooting bro ????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

30 yards?? I can't shoot that way from 30 feet! Good shooting.


----------

